# Stores already empty in TX



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Reports of store shelves being empty already ahead of the hurricane expected to hit TX. People ask why I prep, having extra food and fuel. Wonder how long it will take to restock after 25 inches of rain and hurricane damage.

Also heard they are shutting down a fuel refinery along the coast. Surely gas prices will go up. Fill those cans ahead of time.

Locals rush to stores for hurricane supplies - KZTV10.com | Continuous News Coverage | Corpus Christi


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Not that I'll need it, way up here in DFW, but I'm sure happy to have that new generator I got a steal on!

I'm so happy to no longer be a part of the population that falls into "panic buy" mode when events come my way.
It's quite comforting.
If being prepared has done anything for me, it's given me a sense of calm, and I really like that feeling.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Stay safe.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Didnt know that about the refinierys but will gas up all my vehicles and cans today while I can still get it for 1.96! Bet it wont stay that price long....

Dont know why folks dont keep a couple of weeks of stuff on hand. All the old folks used to back in the day. I say old I was 5 and they were probably just in their 30's at the time but a hell of a lot smarter than most folks are today!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

guy posted the TX prep warning on another site - got the usual few Why??? responses .... people just don't learn or unwilling to even listen to common sense - that much rain means disruption of the normal - that all it should take to perk ears and get people thinking ...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have an empty 5 gallon and a 1 gallon that need filling. I have more that are full though.................


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do people never learn? They see the same thing every time there's a storm, but they just keep on doing it over and over. 

"It is in your nature to destroy yourselves." - the Terminator


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am with @Kauboy , I am more then ready for the storm. Trucks topped off, generator checked months ago. Food that would last a year, water, 20 gal of gas and plenty of LP. No reason for me to go to the store for anything really. :tango_face_smile:

My home is pretty high, not in a flood plain, well inland, and has never flooded, but 30 inches training in my area may cause me some concern. You can bet all the places that regularly flood here will be inundated in short order. I will be back in town ahead of landfall tomorrow afternoon. May secure a few things and then crack a cold beer and watch the rain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To our members there . I know you are ready, we wish you the best and God be with you. To those that are not prepared a special pray for you and good luck with FEMA. They will be around are they party a bit and decide who's pockets get lined.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you haven't been following things - they moved it to a Class 3 hurricane and a Class 4 or 5 is eventually expected .... National Hurricane Center


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> To our members there . I know you are ready, we wish you the best and God be with you. To those that are not prepared a special pray for you and good luck with FEMA. They will be around are they party a bit and decide who's pockets get lined.


pictures being posted of FEMA setting up portable command centers .....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you haven't been following things - they moved it to a Class 3 hurricane and a Class 4 or 5 is eventually expected .... National Hurricane Center


Thanks for that link.
Something of note from it:


> "HARVEY RAPIDLY INTENSIFYING... ...PREPARATIONS ALONG THE MIDDLE TEXAS COAST SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION TODAY..."


Wow...
Good luck to those folks down there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> pictures being posted of FEMA setting up portable command centers .....


 Good press for them likely already putting the cash in their pockets.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I stopped in at Walmart to pick something up and every cart I saw leaving the store was FILLED with beer.

Ya gotta love Texas.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Good press for them likely already putting the cash in their pockets.


well - I'm hoping Prez Trump is on the ball - don't know where FEMA stands at this point - still commanded by Obammy's guy? - new Trump guy? ....

don't need to remind anyone how the DNC politicizes the handling of these natural disasters when there's a GOPer in charge ....

if they can rub two wet Houstan blacks together it'll turn into another "He's RACIST"


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you haven't been following things - they moved it to a Class 3 hurricane and a Class 4 or 5 is eventually expected .... National Hurricane Center


Yeah, they already have some mandatory evacuations going on.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, that's more in one event than we get all year, rain and snow included. Stay safe, folks!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will Galveston get washed away??


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Will Galveston get washed away??


Harvey to cause Texas beach erosion along 100 percent of coastline
Hurricane Harvey to cause Texas beach erosion | kens5.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Will Galveston get washed away??


Yep, just like it has many times over.
They return, they rebuild, I vacation there, the world keep spinning.
:-D


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Yep, just like it has many times over.
> They return, they rebuild, I vacation there, the world keep spinning.
> :-D


Yup. Not to sound cold for the folks in harm's way, but it's the earth doing what it has been doing...since it became earth...............changing and evolving.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Will Galveston get washed away??





Cricket said:


> Harvey to cause Texas beach erosion along 100 percent of coastline
> Hurricane Harvey to cause Texas beach erosion | kens5.com





Kauboy said:


> Yep, just like it has many times over.
> They return, they rebuild, I vacation there, the world keep spinning.
> :-D


Galveston beaches were just rebuilt a few years ago. They can get eroded down to bare rocks during a major hurricane event. The east end of the Island has an endless supply of sand, that enables them to utilize untold dozens of dump trucks and excavators loading and placing on both ends as they replenish the beaches. It can take a few months running them around the clock, but it is a proven process.


----------



## dinhtrung126 (Aug 25, 2017)

Does rumors?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Galveston beaches were just rebuilt a few years ago. They can get eroded down to bare rocks on a major hurricane event. The east end of the Island has an endless supply of sand, that enables them to utilize untold dozens of dump trucks and excavators loading and placing on both ends as they replenish the beaches. It can take a few months, but it is a proven process.


I was in Galveston a few weeks ago on business. Some of the infastructure, water plants, treatment plants, parts of the sea wall, are still in the process of recovering from the last blow. Hell, there are still homes and buildings with blue tarps on their roofs. They will take a hit, although indirectly.

Harvey stalling and meandering up the coast concerns me. It's going to dump a lot of rain and flood ares that usually don't flood. My meeting in College Station is this morning and then I am heading back to Houston. Even the stores here in College Station are being wiped out. The gal at the check in desk said it has been crazy all day. It's going to be a long weekend for some.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

All I can offer is a prayer and a SRV,not a Sea Ray Vee ( hull)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just heard from my sister in law who lives in Houston and works at a grocery store. She said yesterday that the shelves are empty. She said you would think the apocalypse is coming.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I stopped in at Walmart to pick something up and every cart I saw leaving the store was FILLED with beer.
> 
> Ya gotta love Texas.


One must observe the priorities my dear. :tango_face_wink: One can not have a good hurricane without alcohol.

You hang tuff and be safe @Cricket I am hunkering down as well. Unless the water is over my head I stand my ground and stay with my property.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My panic buy....

More vodka. How could I get caught short!!! Shame.

Btw, plenty of what you may hear is crap. Just keep that in mind. 

Heavy rains now. Woohoo.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> guy posted the TX prep warning on another site - got the usual few Why??? responses .... people just don't learn or unwilling to even listen to common sense - that much rain means disruption of the normal - that all it should take to perk ears and get people thinking ...


Think of it in a positive way, it is called thinning the herd.

Those people who are too stupid to prepare are also too stupid to be of value post SHTF, let them die off.

Less assholes to deal with in a total SHTF, which is coming if BLM and ANTIFA get their way.

The down hill plunge is here, we are loosing our national identity because of these bastards,

and there is too much low life in charge to stop them,many are with them, traitors to their sworn offices.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, none of those folks had any kind of stores? Sad!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Half of them look like they could live off their body fat for the next two weeks without a hitch.

Seen the same thing happen here during the onset of winter storms, panic!

I don't have a water problem here, live on a lake and river, however I do have water stored.

Unused space under kitchen counter has 24, one gallon jugs of distilled water,

bunker 200 gallons, shop has 5, five gallon USGI water cans full and 20 gallons of distilled,

plus four 5 gallon pails all treated.

Something could cause me not to be able to pull water from well or the lake,

like fallout for the lake or a hunker down situation.

Well has electric pump and a manual pump, gasoline pump to pull from river, 

line needs to be blown out during the winter after usage.


----------

